# Menzerna Power protect ultra



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I am at this moment waiting for the new product from Menzerna. It´s a AIO since it´s have abrasives, but also VOC free and silicone free. Safe for body shops. I am not sure about the durability but it could be a great product for a two step combo since the cut is 2 out of 10.

It´ll come in two sizes: 250 ml and 500 ml.

I´ll keep you guys posted!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds interesting I love Menz polishes and I'm a sucker for a good AIO

Look forward to seeing this new product in action


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Sounds interesting ! Where was it released: european or us market ?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for sharing , looked at Menz site to no avail .


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Ghostrider said:


> Sounds interesting ! Where was it released: european or us market ?


Europe, so it´s a Menzerna GMBH product.


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Porta said:


> Europe, so it´s a Menzerna GMBH product.


Is it out yet or do you have a pre-sale sample ?
How does it compare to power lock ?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds interesting for sure. I think a bit more cut would be better, but we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I am still waiting for my samples, but until then I can recommend you to look at this link

http://www.autopflegeforum.eu/forum...a-versiegelung-the-power-to-protect-your-car/

By this review it seems like Menzerna have created a great AIO with good cut, even for being a low abrasive product.

Cant wait!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Porta said:


> I am still waiting for my samples, but until then I can recommend you to look at this link
> 
> http://www.autopflegeforum.eu/forum...a-versiegelung-the-power-to-protect-your-car/
> 
> ...


Nice link, thanks for sharing.

We are waiting on samples also so really looking forward to them now.

Tim


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Looks interesting. And that demo in the link acheived that correction on hard Audi paint too.


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Is it out yet?


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

Little quick review about new Menzerna Power Protect Ultra

Test was done with Rupes Big Foot/yellow pad and Makita rotary/Menzerna 150mm yellow pad on black panel which was swirled with brush for this test(don't do this to your car)







Started by speed 1 and ended with 5 on Big Foot, smooth, no dust and endless working time, result is this:





Impressed:argie: by correction for LSP type of products, but what is best from PPU is that paint looks much more darker after application, here is one picture(left without PPU) but picture doesn't show real picture what we can see with eyes on natural light.







With rotary and Menzerna yellow pad you can get even better correction and finish, test was done at 20 degrees and key is to put tin layer on paint at least 20min to fully cure. We also try another test (sorry no pictures)with combination of BigFoot/green pad/Menzerna FG400/yellow pad/Menzerna PPU- absolute stunning results and finish!





Conclusion-another top product from Menzerna!:doublesho


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

could be useful as a base for powerlock?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That's a nice result there CSF, thanks for sharing mate! :thumb: 

I would like to see a heads up test with Optimum GPS


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

sicko said:


> could be useful as a base for powerlock?


No. Since powerlock is a sealant and I guess there would be bonding issues, since protect ultra have its own protection.



-Raven- said:


> I would like to see a heads up test with Optimum GPS


I will test Power protect ultra against


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

I picked up couple of bottles of Menzerna Power Protect Ultra on my last trip to Germany.

Used it on a new car with fairly mild swirls. Results were just outstanding, however the customer changed his mind and wanted Opti Coat after the test panel, did not do more spots. Used a rotary with Meguiars Yellow Polishing pads.

Before :










After, there seems to be little haze, but thats my fault for not wiping off the product completely:


----------



## Shining (Jan 6, 2014)

looks like a very useful product, any more reviews around on this? What is the cutting and finishing( protection) scale on this?


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Any fillers?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Has anyone else used this? I have it in my to buy basket and thinking of giving it a DA & Rotary whirl :buffer:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

yetizone said:


> Has anyone else used this? I have it in my to buy basket and thinking of giving it a DA & Rotary whirl :buffer:


Have you? How long protection it gives?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I took the plunge and I'm glad I did. I've used it initially as a basic AIO paint cleanser and then topped it off with Powerlock a week later, so in terms of long term durability i'm not sure on its abilities. Its superb as a very light finishing polish in its own right though and can remove minor wash marring etc. It has a long work time too and is a pleasure to use via DA. Plus it also adds to the finish, slightly darkening the paint (on VAG pearl black). I like it a lot - and its reasonably priced too. Its only weakness is it requires a few swipes of a MF cloth to remove residue due to its oily nature.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Is Menzerna PP Ultra a good product for jewelling the paint? Or I'd better stick to my SF4000 for that?


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

Black.MB said:


> Is Menzerna PP Ultra a good product for jewelling the paint? Or I'd better stick to my SF4000 for that?


Yes, you can "yewelling" with PPU but depends from process. Please noted that SF4000( you probably have old label SF4000 85Re?) is 106Fa and SF4500 is 85Rd.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't wait for the new stuff to arrive AIO heavy cut and detailing spray.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

suspal said:


> Can't wait for the new stuff to arrive AIO heavy cut and detailing spray.


Awesome products :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

csf said:


> Yes, you can "yewelling" with PPU but depends from process. Please noted that SF4000( you probably have old label SF4000 85Re?) is 106Fa and SF4500 is 85Rd.


Thanks! The SF4000 I have is labelled 85re5. Does this make any difference?


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

Black.MB said:


> Thanks! The SF4000 I have is labelled 85re5. Does this make any difference?


No difference, It's almost same formula


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

yetizone said:


> I took the plunge and I'm glad I did. I've used it initially as a basic AIO paint cleanser and then topped it off with Powerlock a week later, so in terms of long term durability i'm not sure on its abilities. Its superb as a very light finishing polish in its own right though and can remove minor wash marring etc. It has a long work time too and is a pleasure to use via DA. Plus it also adds to the finish, slightly darkening the paint (on VAG pearl black). I like it a lot - and its reasonably priced too. Its only weakness is it requires a few swipes of a MF cloth to remove residue due to its oily nature.


We had a well respected detailer accidentally buy a bottle of this and they came back saying how well it worked for them. AIO's are always a hard sell though.


----------

